# A Pair Of Spares Beats A Full House!



## Bearcarver (May 29, 2011)

I had a buddy of mine come down from the mountains yesterday, and he likes "Fall Off The Bone", and so does Mrs Bear.

I'm leaning that way myself lately, so what the hey!

I usually cut them into St Louis cut, but I figured if I'm going to make them Fall Off The Bone, why bother.

So it was rinse, dry, remove membrane, coat with yellow mustard, coat with rub, wrap in plastic wrap & fridge over night.

Next day pre-heat to 250˚, put ribs in MES 40, one on top shelf, one on second shelf.

Fill outside rows on an AMNS, and light both ends.

Put AMNS on bars to the left of the chip drawer.

Cut heat back to 230˚

After 2 1/2 hours, pull both racks, foil each with 4 ounces of Apple Juice, and put back in (switched positions in smoker).

Note: I decided on "2.5-2.5-1", because when I use 3-2-1, I never get Fall Off The Bone.

After 2 1/2 hours in foil, pull, unwrap, coat lightly with sauce, and return to smoker (switching positions again).

Remove from smoker after 6 hours, cut, take pictures, and serve.

Everyone loved these----Even Me !!!!!

Thanks for looking,

Bear

A nice pair:








Coat with yellow mustard:







Ready for night-night:







One sliced, one under:







Bottom one also sliced:







My second and third ribs:







BearView!







That's All Folks!


----------



## beer-b-q (May 29, 2011)

Those look good Bear, but They would look a lot better sitting in front of me on the table...LOL


----------



## ecto1 (May 29, 2011)

Those some good looking spares.  My wife loves those melt in your mouth type ribs.


----------



## meateater (May 29, 2011)

Those are some good looking spares there Bear.


----------



## windshield king (May 29, 2011)

looks great!


----------



## fpnmf (May 29, 2011)

Real Tasty looking!!

 Nice pics!!

   Craig


----------



## Bearcarver (May 29, 2011)

Beer-B-Q said:


> Those look good Bear, but They would look a lot better sitting in front of me on the table...LOL


Then I wouldn't get any!

Be better if you were here helping to consume!

Bear




ECTO1 said:


> Those some good looking spares.  My wife loves those melt in your mouth type ribs.


Thanks,

They did come out really good, considering I got lazy & didn't trim them to St Louis, and I didn't trim hardly any fat off.

And now I wrote a very short post---Not a very good step by step.

I had a lot of trouble holding my temp steady. I think the wind was effecting it.

Bear


----------



## rubadubcubb (May 29, 2011)

Wow those look good!! THanks for sharing Bear..


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (May 29, 2011)

Looks YUMMY YUM YUM!! Bear!  Love me some ribs I do!

SOB


----------



## Bearcarver (May 29, 2011)

meateater said:


> Those are some good looking spares there Bear.


Thanks Meat !

Bear




windshield king said:


> looks great!


Thanks W-King!

Bear
 




fpnmf said:


> Real Tasty looking!!
> 
> Nice pics!!
> 
> Craig


Thank You Craig!

Bear


----------



## thebarbequeen (May 29, 2011)

WOW, What great looking ribs!!  You got my favorites sides there, too.  Beautiful as usual, Bear!


----------



## venture (May 29, 2011)

I agree with you Bear.  Especially when doing 3-2-1, I leave the extra meat on.  Actually, I almost always leave the extra meat on even though I don't get quite all the membrane off that way.

Great looking ribs, bye the way!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## nwdave (May 29, 2011)

Shoot, all the good descriptive adjectives have been used........  All that's left for me to say is:


----------



## justpassingthru (May 29, 2011)

Looks good as usual!

I would love to have some ribs, and I'm still envious of your taters, mine never turn out looking like that.

Gene


----------



## scarbelly (May 29, 2011)

Hey Paul, you and I need to do a road trip to PA and see if we can take him up on the free meal.

Great looking ribs Bear


----------



## gersus (May 29, 2011)

Looks awesome Bear! Thanks for including the recipe :)


----------



## SmokinAl (May 30, 2011)

Awesome looking ribs Bear!


----------



## roller (May 30, 2011)

Good looking ribs Mr. Bear. I could go for some of those...


----------



## hardslicer (May 30, 2011)

great pics......those look delicious and I'm sure they were.....nicely done and thanks for the details on how you did it.....we rookies are always eager to learn


----------



## daveomak (May 30, 2011)

Nice job Bear. Thanks for the tutorial. I am going to pay more attention to your cooking techniques 'cause your food looks sooo good. That's the way my bride likes them ribs. They will be goin' in the smoker in a few hours.


----------



## yota43 (May 30, 2011)

I agree with BeerBQ.  They'd look a lot better on my table too.  Send those bad boys over.  Great looking ribs, and Q-View.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 30, 2011)

Thank You Rubadub, SOB, Barbe, Merv, Dave, and Gene!

I appreciate the kind words very much!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 30, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> Hey Paul, you and I need to do a road trip to PA and see if we can take him up on the free meal.
> 
> Great looking ribs Bear


You guys are welcome any time, but give me advance notice, so I can make more!!!

Bear




gersus said:


> Looks awesome Bear! Thanks for including the recipe :)


Thank You!

Bear
 




SmokinAl said:


> Awesome looking ribs Bear!


Thanks Al,

I was waiting for you to complain about "not enough green".

If you look close at the last pic, you can see I ate a Rib before I took that picture (look between the broccoli and the ribs). There was also a couple more taters, and three times as much broccoli before I started eating. I had to eat most of the broccoli to make room on my plate for 2 more Ribs!

I do this because I know you worry about me!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## gotarace (May 30, 2011)

Great looking spares Bear...Nothing like sharing a great meal with friends. Have a great Memorial Day...Thanks for your service to our great country!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 30, 2011)

Roller said:


> Good looking ribs Mr. Bear. I could go for some of those...


Thank You Roller!

Bear
 




hardslicer said:


> great pics......those look delicious and I'm sure they were.....nicely done and thanks for the details on how you did it.....we rookies are always eager to learn


Thank you very much!

Bear
 




DaveOmak said:


> Nice job Bear. Thanks for the tutorial. I am going to pay more attention to your cooking techniques 'cause your food looks sooo good. That's the way my bride likes them ribs. They will be goin' in the smoker in a few hours.


Thanks Dave!

Don't forget the Qview!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 30, 2011)

yota43 said:


> I agree with BeerBQ.  They'd look a lot better on my table too.  Send those bad boys over.  Great looking ribs, and Q-View.


Thanks Yota!!

You allowed smoked food up there?

You're even farther North than I am, and it's hard to find around here, unless you make your own!

Bear


----------



## yota43 (May 30, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Yota!!
> 
> You allowed smoked food up there?
> 
> ...


The only smoked foods up here are home fixins.  There are even some people running around who still boil their ribs.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   The good news is that smokin addicts like us are starting to make their presence felt.  More and more converts are being created all of the time.  Here is the link to my latest creation.  Now if I can only get my presentation, and ribs looking as good as yours I'll be getting somewhere.  Great smoke Bear.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









   Happy Memorial Day.
 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/107076/memorial-day-baby-back-rib-q-view


----------



## Bearcarver (May 31, 2011)

yota43 said:


> The only smoked foods up here are home fixins.  There are even some people running around who still boil their ribs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, Same thing around here.

I say, "I smoke my own Bacon"---People look at me like, "Why?"

I had to give away most of my first 12 pounds just so family & close friends would know why!!!

Thanks for the link---I missed that---It looks GREAT !!!!!

Left a comment for you.

Bear


----------



## gersus (Jun 3, 2011)

I completely understand, Bear. There is a guy in the same building where I work that cooks/smokes quite a bit. He gave me the same look when I told him I smoked my own bacon! He looked a bit skeptical when I handed him a bag but now he is singin' praise lol! 

Store bacon just doesn't seem right after having home smoked!


----------



## gw101 (Jun 16, 2011)

Just checkin' here.  I got my AMSN! What a complete difference!  I can now graduate from chickens and try this one for ribs.  Is it true then that at 240 and the AMSN filed only on the outside two rows that this is all the smoke someone should use?  I think it may only smoke at that temperture for maybe 2 hours and that's it?  I think I have been working so hard to get my MS analog smoker working right that I have been over smoking way to much!  The AMNS has changed that even though I tried all rows even the middle and had a smoke jump - but still way better in this smoker than the chip tray route...  Thanks for any advice!  Off to rub my ribs and put them to sleep!

Garry


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 17, 2011)

gw101 said:


> Just checkin' here.  I got my AMSN! What a complete difference!  I can now graduate from chickens and try this one for ribs.  Is it true then that at 240 and the AMSN filed only on the outside two rows that this is all the smoke someone should use?  I think it may only smoke at that temperture for maybe 2 hours and that's it?  I think I have been working so hard to get my MS analog smoker working right that I have been over smoking way to much!  The AMNS has changed that even though I tried all rows even the middle and had a smoke jump - but still way better in this smoker than the chip tray route...  Thanks for any advice!  Off to rub my ribs and put them to sleep!
> 
> Garry


Garry,

If the whole thing goes up at once, it could be too much smoke. Personally I would just fill the outside 1 1/3 rows on each end & light them both. If that doesn't last the 3 hours, you can either let it go for that little bit, pull your AMNS & put some more in it, or drop a couple chips in the drawer. There can't be much time left in the first 3 hours without foil.

Or you can get one of the new 5 X 8 AMNPS (A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER) for smoking at any temp---tested to at least 275˚ without any jumping rows or burn throughs.

Bear


----------



## alelover (Jun 17, 2011)

Those look great Bear. Don't know how I missed the original post. I need to try some spares next time they're on sale. I usually get baby backs but those looked so good. More meat too.


----------



## gw101 (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks Bear!  I will give that a try with the AMNS.  I did not know about the AMNPS - I will go searching now!  Seemed like in my MS analog the AMNS 6x8 started out well but then really accelerated about 1.5 hours in.  I had to peek as white smoke began and saw the 3 rows black!   I put the 3 cups of dust in leveled it and even tamped it down a bit and placed it low and to the left of the lil' chip tray.  Put the water/drip foil pan above it because in the smoker the heating element catches all the drippings if you don't.  The chickens were great with maple smoke flavor but maybe heavy on the smoke I am being told and not so appetizing skin color but they were maybe steamed like in a day spa as maybe I had too much water and it was directly beneath them.  It is great to learn this smokin'  all my friends a carefully observing and soon will jump in.  Thanks for your patience and guidance...It is very helpful!

Garry


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 12, 2011)

gw101 said:


> Thanks Bear!  I will give that a try with the AMNS.  I did not know about the AMNPS - I will go searching now!  Seemed like in my MS analog the AMNS 6x8 started out well but then really accelerated about 1.5 hours in.  I had to peek as white smoke began and saw the 3 rows black!   I put the 3 cups of dust in leveled it and even tamped it down a bit and placed it low and to the left of the lil' chip tray.  Put the water/drip foil pan above it because in the smoker the heating element catches all the drippings if you don't.  The chickens were great with maple smoke flavor but maybe heavy on the smoke I am being told and not so appetizing skin color but they were maybe steamed like in a day spa as maybe I had too much water and it was directly beneath them.  It is great to learn this smokin'  all my friends a carefully observing and soon will jump in.  Thanks for your patience and guidance...It is very helpful!
> 
> Garry


The AMNPS should definitely solve your accelerated burning due to high heat in the smoker.

That thing is even a better unit than the original "AMNS", because most people do more smokes above 180˚ than below 180˚.

That means you can get perfect smoke at any temp!!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 12, 2011)

alelover said:


> Those look great Bear. Don't know how I missed the original post. I need to try some spares next time they're on sale. I usually get baby backs but those looked so good. More meat too.


Thanks Scott!

I don't know about other places, but around here the BBs are twice as expensive as Pork Spares.

Bear


----------



## alelover (Jul 12, 2011)

About 1 1/2 times more here.


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 12, 2011)

We Had a problem with the Internet and it was slow vary slow and your photo did not wanted  to load and the only thing i sow was

Thanks for looking,

Bear

A nice pair:  

Pair of What


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 12, 2011)

alelover said:


> About 1 1/2 times more here.




Big difference here--I just looked:

Spares----Usually $1.99 to $2.49  ($1.99 right now)

BBs--------Usually $4.99 to $5.29  ($5.29 right now)

That's why I always do spares.

I keep saying, "I gotta do dome Baby Backs"  Then I get to the store & buy Spares.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 12, 2011)

africanmeat said:


> We Had a problem with the Internet and it was slow vary slow and your photo did not wanted  to load and the only thing i sow was
> 
> Thanks for looking,
> 
> ...


LOL---Gotta try High Test in the downloader!

Bear


----------



## mummel (Apr 28, 2015)

Bear do you continue to smoke in the final hour or just cook in your smoker?


----------



## kenafein (Apr 28, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Big difference here--I just looked:
> 
> Spares----Usually $1.99 to $2.49  ($1.99 right now)
> 
> ...


I go to restaurant depot and spares are $1.60 and baby backs are around $2.20 (Gotta buy at least 6 racks for those prices, otherwise they're a little more).  I still choose spares, unless I get a special request, but if you have a restaurant depot near you, it might be worth the trouble of getting a membership card.

Also, thanks on the 2.5:2.5:1 tip.  I like competition ribs, but my guests often want fall off the bone.  I have missed hitting that texture a few times, and I considered a longer wrapped period, nice to have some confirmation.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 28, 2015)

mummel said:


> Bear do you continue to smoke in the final hour or just cook in your smoker?


No smoke for that last hour. I killed the smoke when I foiled it, and sometimes I only give it 1/2 hour or 45 minutes for that last step.

The 2 1/2 hours of smoke in Step #1 is enough.

Bear


kenafein said:


> I go to restaurant depot and spares are $1.60 and baby backs are around $2.20 (Gotta buy at least 6 racks for those prices, otherwise they're a little more).  I still choose spares, unless I get a special request, but if you have a restaurant depot near you, it might be worth the trouble of getting a membership card.
> 
> Also, thanks on the 2.5:2.5:1 tip.  I like competition ribs, but my guests often want fall off the bone.  I have missed hitting that texture a few times, and I considered a longer wrapped period, nice to have some confirmation.


No RD around here that I know of.

Also those prices of mine I gave above were actually from 2011. It's even quite a bit higher now.

I like Spares better too----A lot more Meat on them!!

Bear


----------



## kenafein (Apr 28, 2015)

Doh, I thought I checked the dates, must have missed that one.  not everything is a great deal at restaurant depot, but I am real happy with the prices for pork ribs.  I am also addicted to their pork flat iron steaks.  There are other restaurant supply houses throughout the country, maybe there is another in your neck of the woods.  I would never pay more than 3.99, the Costco sale price, for baby backs.  That's robbery, and then only against my better judgement.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 28, 2015)

kenafein said:


> Doh, I thought I checked the dates, must have missed that one. not everything is a great deal at restaurant depot, but I am real happy with the prices for pork ribs. I am also addicted to their pork flat iron steaks. There are other restaurant supply houses throughout the country, maybe there is another in your neck of the woods. *I would never pay more than 3.99, the Costco sale price, for baby backs. That's robbery, and then only against my better judgement.*


Exactly---That's another reason I haven't done any BabyBacks in Ages!!

Bear


----------



## bgosnell151 (May 23, 2015)

Forgive me for dragging up one of your old threads bear, but do you ever inject your ribs?  Would it be worth it?  I just got an injector today, first one, and I have a rack of spares and a butt.  Definitely injecting the butt, but was curious if anyone does spares.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 23, 2015)

bgosnell151 said:


> Forgive me for dragging up one of your old threads bear, but do you ever inject your ribs? Would it be worth it? I just got an injector today, first one, and I have a rack of spares and a butt. Definitely injecting the butt, but was curious if anyone does spares.


I don't inject anything any more, but if I did it wouldn't be Ribs. There's not enough meat on the bones to benefit from injecting IMHO.

All I do with Full Spare Ribs is remove the membrane, Prep with Mustard & Rub 4 hours to overnight before smoking. Then about a 2.5-2.5- (0 to 1 with foil opened up).

That's it---->KISS. Pretty much like the one on this Thread.

Bear


----------



## bgosnell151 (May 23, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> I don't inject anything any more, but if I did it wouldn't be Ribs. There's not enough meat on the bones to benefit from injecting IMHO.
> 
> All I do with Full Spare Ribs is remove the membrane, Prep with Mustard & Rub 4 hours to overnight before smoking. Then about a 2.5-2.5- (0 to 1 with foil opened up).
> 
> ...


As always, thank you sir.

By the way, the apple pie filling stuffed pork loin is now a staple of my families regular diet... Pretty sure it was you that posted that.  Thanks again!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 23, 2015)

bgosnell151 said:


> As always, thank you sir.
> 
> By the way, the apple pie filling stuffed pork loin is now a staple of my families regular diet... Pretty sure it was you that posted that. Thanks again!


Thanks!!!

Yup, That was mine---I hope you did a nicer Job than I did on that first one.

Bear


----------



## bgosnell151 (May 23, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> Yup, That was mine---I hope you did a nicer Job than I did on that first one.
> 
> Bear


Fist one was bad as I didn't have any butcher twine so I used a couple of lap on sticks to keep it rolled up... Hahaha, oops.  Since then though, I have successfully smoked it about 15 times.  My 3 year old loves it!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 23, 2015)

bgosnell151 said:


> Fist one was bad as I didn't have any butcher twine so I used a couple of lap on sticks to keep it rolled up... Hahaha, oops. Since then though, I have successfully smoked it about 15 times. My 3 year old loves it!


That's Awesome---I love hearing that !!!

Glad you like it.

Bear


----------



## backpacker048 (Oct 27, 2016)

Used the recipe and the spares turned out great - maybe a little tougher than I thought they would be but definitely "falling off the bone".  Had to alter the 2.5 x 2.5 x 1 to 4 x 1 x 1 due to unforeseen circumstances and couldn't be around when needed.  Still they turned out good.  Finished them up tonight with the Foiling Juice by Chef JJ - that's some good stuff.  I'm going to try it on some burnt ends soon.  

Thanks Bear for all you do!

Backpacker


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 28, 2016)

Backpacker048 said:


> Used the recipe and the spares turned out great - maybe a little tougher than I thought they would be but definitely "falling off the bone".  Had to alter the 2.5 x 2.5 x 1 to 4 x 1 x 1 due to unforeseen circumstances and couldn't be around when needed.  Still they turned out good.  Finished them up tonight with the Foiling Juice by Chef JJ - that's some good stuff.  I'm going to try it on some burnt ends soon.
> 
> Thanks Bear for all you do!
> 
> Backpacker


Thank You BP!!

Glad you liked it !!

Try that 2.5--2.5--1 when you get a chance. I think you'll like it even better.

Bear


----------



## backpacker048 (Nov 3, 2016)

Yeah, you're right, Bear.  I've been so busy lately trying to sell our house that I can't do anything that way it should be.  But I guess that something is better than nothing.

Backpacker


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 3, 2016)

Backpacker048 said:


> Yeah, you're right, Bear.  I've been so busy lately trying to sell our house that I can't do anything that way it should be.  But I guess that something is better than nothing.
> 
> Backpacker


Gotcha!!  I know what you mean!

Mrs Bear used to be a Part Time Realtor, plus we had 5 houses since I got out of the Army in 1971.

This is the last one---Been here 14 years.

Bear


----------



## backpacker048 (Nov 3, 2016)

FYI:  Had a little incident tonight with my smoke.  Got overly involved in my house selling and didn't get to check the temps on time.  Went out there an hour after the last check and found temps up around 290 to 306 - WOW.  What's going on here?  My set temp is 235.  All 4 temps were up in that range.  The "power" light wasn't lit so i knew that the coil wasn't providing the heat, so I opened the door.  I immediately saw that the pellet tray was totally consumed after only about 2 hours.  I guess the fire jumped the row, lit the other row and then flamed up.  I pulled the tray, filled it back up and lit it.  When I get some hot coals (?), I'll slide it back in, resume the smoking and keep an eye on the temps again.  This time I didn't fill the tray so full.

BP


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 4, 2016)

Backpacker048 said:


> FYI:  Had a little incident tonight with my smoke.  Got overly involved in my house selling and didn't get to check the temps on time.  Went out there an hour after the last check and found temps up around 290 to 306 - WOW.  What's going on here?  My set temp is 235.  All 4 temps were up in that range.  The "power" light wasn't lit so i knew that the coil wasn't providing the heat, so I opened the door.  I immediately saw that the pellet tray was totally consumed after only about 2 hours.  I guess the fire jumped the row, lit the other row and then flamed up.  I pulled the tray, filled it back up and lit it.  When I get some hot coals (?), I'll slide it back in, resume the smoking and keep an eye on the temps again.  This time I didn't fill the tray so full.
> 
> BP


That can happen if you fill the pellets too high in the rows, because the higher it gets, the less room between the top pellets from row to row. (I keep mine about 3/8" from the top)

That's why Todd went to Double "Pyramid" interior walls for separation.

The original AMNS units were single wall for Dust only, and they were only good for 220° (Approx) and below.

Another reason for jumping rows could be "too close to the element".

Bear


----------



## backpacker048 (Nov 4, 2016)

Guilty on both accounts!  When I reloaded the tray I put it up on the shelf above the power element and also didn't fill the rows so high.  I lit the tray and let it "burn" for 20 minutes before putting it back into the smoker.  I thought I had a good "fire" going.  Unfortunately, after about 30 minutes the fire went out.  The butte had smoked for about 4-5 hours so I just left it alone.  

What baffles me is that I had 3 thermometers all within about 1-2 inches of the "Box" temp sensor.  I had a MAV thermocouple, the MES meat probe and an accurate mercury thermometer.  The readings between the 3 thermometers where all over the place and varied one from another by 20-40 degrees.  The only sensors that came close to each other were the MES meat thermometer and the "box" temp.  These stayed within 5-10 degrees of each other.  Several times I saw temps of 310+ on both the mercury and the MAV sensors while the Meat thermometer and box thermometer read around set point of 250.

All that being said, the butte turned out very good.  Now I'm trying to find a light "finishing" sauce to put on it before serving.  I don't like to put a "heavy" sauce on the meat as it covers up the smokey flavor.

Even with all those "flaky" temperature readings,  I guess you can say "All's well that ends well".  And this definitely ended well.    

Again, Bear, thanks for all you do,

BP


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 5, 2016)

Backpacker048 said:


> Guilty on both accounts!  When I reloaded the tray I put it up on the shelf above the power element and also didn't fill the rows so high.  I lit the tray and let it "burn" for 20 minutes before putting it back into the smoker.  I thought I had a good "fire" going.  Unfortunately, after about 30 minutes the fire went out.  The butte had smoked for about 4-5 hours so I just left it alone.
> 
> What baffles me is that I had 3 thermometers all within about 1-2 inches of the "Box" temp sensor.  I had a MAV thermocouple, the MES meat probe and an accurate mercury thermometer.  The readings between the 3 thermometers where all over the place and varied one from another by 20-40 degrees.  The only sensors that came close to each other were the MES meat thermometer and the "box" temp.  These stayed within 5-10 degrees of each other.  Several times I saw temps of 310+ on both the mercury and the MAV sensors while the Meat thermometer and box thermometer read around set point of 250.
> 
> ...


 I'll give you a little of my thoughts. Then you can PM me if you need more. I'd be glad to help all I can, but I'd rather keep this thread mostly about "Spare Ribs".

The best way to compare the MES with the Maverick Temps is to keep track of both of their Peaks & Valley extremes. Then take an average of each. That would be the difference you want to go by.

Throughout the cycling, the Maverick will Swing faster down, and up, because it's more sensitive than the MES.

However if you put the Maverick about 3" from the Meat, and find your average temps of both the Maverick & the MES, you will know where to set your MES to get the Maverick to read the Temp you want, and that will make the Temp of the air around your meat the Temp you want it to be in.

Anyone want more on this, please PM me.

Bear


----------



## webpoppy8 (Mar 11, 2017)

Thanks so much for sharing this success.  But I don't know what you meant by:


> Fill outside rows on an AMNS, and light both ends.
> 
> Put AMNS on bars to the left of the chip drawer.


-- newbie


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 12, 2017)

webpoppy8 said:


> Thanks so much for sharing this success.  But I don't know what you meant by:
> 
> 
> > Fill outside rows on an AMNS, and light both ends.
> ...


Thank You for the Point.

That had to do with how I lit my AMNS.

I use an AMNS or an AMNPS to produce perfect smoke.

You can see them here:

http://www.amazenproducts.com/category_s/12.htm

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 29, 2011)

I had a buddy of mine come down from the mountains yesterday, and he likes "Fall Off The Bone", and so does Mrs Bear.

I'm leaning that way myself lately, so what the hey!

I usually cut them into St Louis cut, but I figured if I'm going to make them Fall Off The Bone, why bother.

So it was rinse, dry, remove membrane, coat with yellow mustard, coat with rub, wrap in plastic wrap & fridge over night.

Next day pre-heat to 250˚, put ribs in MES 40, one on top shelf, one on second shelf.

Fill outside rows on an AMNS, and light both ends.

Put AMNS on bars to the left of the chip drawer.

Cut heat back to 230˚

After 2 1/2 hours, pull both racks, foil each with 4 ounces of Apple Juice, and put back in (switched positions in smoker).

Note: I decided on "2.5-2.5-1", because when I use 3-2-1, I never get Fall Off The Bone.

After 2 1/2 hours in foil, pull, unwrap, coat lightly with sauce, and return to smoker (switching positions again).

Remove from smoker after 6 hours, cut, take pictures, and serve.

Everyone loved these----Even Me !!!!!

Thanks for looking,

Bear

A nice pair:








Coat with yellow mustard:







Ready for night-night:







One sliced, one under:







Bottom one also sliced:







My second and third ribs:







BearView!







That's All Folks!


----------



## beer-b-q (May 29, 2011)

Those look good Bear, but They would look a lot better sitting in front of me on the table...LOL


----------



## ecto1 (May 29, 2011)

Those some good looking spares.  My wife loves those melt in your mouth type ribs.


----------



## meateater (May 29, 2011)

Those are some good looking spares there Bear.


----------



## windshield king (May 29, 2011)

looks great!


----------



## fpnmf (May 29, 2011)

Real Tasty looking!!

 Nice pics!!

   Craig


----------



## Bearcarver (May 29, 2011)

Beer-B-Q said:


> Those look good Bear, but They would look a lot better sitting in front of me on the table...LOL


Then I wouldn't get any!

Be better if you were here helping to consume!

Bear




ECTO1 said:


> Those some good looking spares.  My wife loves those melt in your mouth type ribs.


Thanks,

They did come out really good, considering I got lazy & didn't trim them to St Louis, and I didn't trim hardly any fat off.

And now I wrote a very short post---Not a very good step by step.

I had a lot of trouble holding my temp steady. I think the wind was effecting it.

Bear


----------



## rubadubcubb (May 29, 2011)

Wow those look good!! THanks for sharing Bear..


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (May 29, 2011)

Looks YUMMY YUM YUM!! Bear!  Love me some ribs I do!

SOB


----------



## Bearcarver (May 29, 2011)

meateater said:


> Those are some good looking spares there Bear.


Thanks Meat !

Bear




windshield king said:


> looks great!


Thanks W-King!

Bear
 




fpnmf said:


> Real Tasty looking!!
> 
> Nice pics!!
> 
> Craig


Thank You Craig!

Bear


----------



## thebarbequeen (May 29, 2011)

WOW, What great looking ribs!!  You got my favorites sides there, too.  Beautiful as usual, Bear!


----------



## venture (May 29, 2011)

I agree with you Bear.  Especially when doing 3-2-1, I leave the extra meat on.  Actually, I almost always leave the extra meat on even though I don't get quite all the membrane off that way.

Great looking ribs, bye the way!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## nwdave (May 29, 2011)

Shoot, all the good descriptive adjectives have been used........  All that's left for me to say is:


----------



## justpassingthru (May 29, 2011)

Looks good as usual!

I would love to have some ribs, and I'm still envious of your taters, mine never turn out looking like that.

Gene


----------



## scarbelly (May 29, 2011)

Hey Paul, you and I need to do a road trip to PA and see if we can take him up on the free meal.

Great looking ribs Bear


----------



## gersus (May 29, 2011)

Looks awesome Bear! Thanks for including the recipe :)


----------



## SmokinAl (May 30, 2011)

Awesome looking ribs Bear!


----------



## roller (May 30, 2011)

Good looking ribs Mr. Bear. I could go for some of those...


----------



## hardslicer (May 30, 2011)

great pics......those look delicious and I'm sure they were.....nicely done and thanks for the details on how you did it.....we rookies are always eager to learn


----------



## daveomak (May 30, 2011)

Nice job Bear. Thanks for the tutorial. I am going to pay more attention to your cooking techniques 'cause your food looks sooo good. That's the way my bride likes them ribs. They will be goin' in the smoker in a few hours.


----------

